
Ask HN: How do you market yourself as a developer? - cronjobma
For those of you who aren&#x27;t scraping freelance job sites, but have clients knocking on your doors for work... how do you do it? How do you market yourself?
======
tranvu
There's many ways to do this, both offline and online. Attend local meetups
and network and meet new people. The experiences you gain from meeting new
people will eventually pay off either with a new job or transfer of knowledge
which is invaluable.

You can also try contributing more to open source projects. Pick a project of
your interest and just see where you can contribute. Employers love to see
those who gives back to the community. For more on this, I recently wrote a
quick piece that can hopefully inspire you and others who are interested in
contributing to open source ([https://medium.com/@tranvu/path-to-open-source-
bec824af077d](https://medium.com/@tranvu/path-to-open-source-bec824af077d))

If you're specifically seeking for more freelance clients, one of the best way
is to ask your people who you have worked with in the past. The majority of
the consulting work I do stems from referrals. If you lack a network of
connections, you can try some freelance gig sites such as Upwork.

